# what size bed do you sleep in



## segata (Jun 4, 2008)

and how many people sleep in it?We've got 3 people in a queen..1 is only 7.5 months but we cannot figure out how everyone can have enough room.I sleep on my right side,ds likes to sleep on his belly and dh on his back..but I don't like anyone touching me most of the time







: we need help!!LOL


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

King. 3 people.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

We have 3 in a queen, 1 on the floor on a crib mattress and a cat that comes and goes.







:


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Queen with a side-carred crib. 3 people. I don't sleep as well when dd (18 mos) winds up in our bed...it is difficult for me to sleep when someone is up against me, and I have trouble getting comfortable without waking her. I highly recommend getting more space!


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

We have a queen--three people, DH, DD 23 months, and myself. Oh, and two Jack Russell terriers







:. Most nights we all start out together but usually by midnight somebody leaves and goes in DD's room (either DH leaves or DD and I go together). My opinion, a queen sized bed is way too small for even just two people! I would love to get a king someday.

We were not able to do this in our situation but I know that some folks push a twin mattress or bed up to their bed to make more room for the LO.


----------



## Petra*sMama (Mar 31, 2008)

DD and I sleep on a queen mattress in her room. DH sleeps on a king in our bedroom by himself. We have just discussed having him do a couple of nights a week with dd because I am dragging big time these days. I am looking forward to getting some uninterrupted sleep. Why do I have a feeling that it is just not going to happen, though







?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

King and a twin. DH, me, 8yr, 6yr, 3, yr, and 1 yr old. Plus I am newly pregnant.


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

a queen for me, dh and little guy. big guy joins us for the second half of the night usually. if we had the money we would invest in a king size in a second! a queen for four people is just too small.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

we have the 3 of us in a king on the floor pushed up with a twin. Ever since ds started squriming all around at night we introduced the twin so i nurse him to sleep on it and then dh and i sleep together in the king. At night if he wakes up i just scoop him up onto our bed and snuggle/nurse him back to sleep. It works great! Also the best part is now when dh and i move around on our bed it doesn't wake him up because his twin bed stays still. Oh also, it's all on the floor (no boxsprings)


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Three of us in a king bed. DS is 28 mos and likes to sleep sideways - of course.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

4 in a King. We just got back from visiting my parents and were 4 in a double. It was painful.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

It's the 3 of us in a king...with 5 y/o ds sleeping sideways most of the time-dh thinks we need 2 kings duct-taped together!


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

We (me, DH, DD and DS) sleep in a cali king but sometimes that still doesn't seem big enough!








DH says when we move he wants to get a twin bed for himself and me and the kids can share the king. Works for me.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
King and a twin. DH, me, 8yr, 6yr, 3, yr, and 1 yr old. Plus I am newly pregnant.

OK, I am having trouble envisioning this. Does each person have their own spot or is it first come first serve? Do share!


----------



## Molck (Sep 9, 2006)

King (we just got it!!







: ).

DH, me and our three month old, and I'm sleeping so much better than i was on our queen (though this is b/c it's firmer, not just bigger).


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

We quit cosleeping with DS 1 after 3 months in our queen. So while pregnant with DS 2 we picked up a King. So the three of us share the King. DS 1 who is six sleeps on his own.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

We actually have a queen and a king pushed together, and there are only three of us.







: We started with the king and then added a futon folded in the couch position when ds was about 20 months. He is the most restless sleeper ever. We just moved into a new house and the bedroom is huge and we have room for both beds open together, but somehow I'm still sleeping with feet on my chest and being elbowed in the side.







: Plus ds thinks it is a great space to practice all the new gymnastic feats we're seeing in the Olympics.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

My 3.5 year old and I sleep in a full-size. We slept in a twin together until she was about 6ish months old, when we got the full size.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

love the king. dh required one as a prerequisite to cosleeping, citing dr. jay gordon's _good nights_ as authority. dh was so right. love it.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

Queen + a twin. Dh usually sleeps on the twin. 9mth old DD and I sleep on the queen and sometimes 5yr old dd joins in. In the past we've also done 3 in a queen and then moved to 2 twins together. My sister used to have a double + a king together!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

2 in a king, just 21 month old DD2 and I, 5.5y old DD1 and DH sleep in another room. We get the most sleep this way.

I have had a king, queen, and a twin in one room for 4 people before.







That was back when DD2 was on O2 for 6 months and I didn't want anyone but me sleeping with her, the tubing was a nightmare to co-sleep with. And this was before DD1's anxiety started, and she was wanting to sleep in her own bed, hence the twin.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

King- me, dh, dd(4yrs), ds (2 mo)

-Angela


----------



## jacobsmommy (Jun 22, 2008)

Queen. Me, DH and 8month old. Its not too comfy for me or DH, but we really cant see it any other way. It scares me to have DS in his own room or space. I would be checking on him every 5 min!! IDK how people do it.

I feel bad the crib my grandmother bought us has been a complete waste so far. Our room is too small to sidecar so I just use it for him to play in when I am in his room cleaning, or pumping on occasion.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Queen. We start the night with three, me, dh and 15 mo old dd. My 3yo dd sleeps in her own room and generally joins us at 7am where we all attempt to sleep another hour in agony. I wish we had a king, then we'd have all 4 of us in there no problem. As it is it's starting to get squishy with dd2 being 15 months old, she's starting to take up a lot more room.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

We've got a king, and 5 nights a week it's me and four little ones. Dh is third shift so he's not there then. The two nights he is home, it's all six of us in the bed. Recently we've been encouraging the girls (my 2 eldest) to sleep on the toddler mattress on the floor when Daddy's home. If we had a twin next to our bed it would be perfect!


----------



## amandajean191 (Apr 8, 2008)

We had three in a king and I just put a twin next to it to try and start a transition. (My dd isn't a big fan of change...so it will be a *very long* transition! lol I'm just trying to be able to get a couple of feet away from her and see if that helps either of us sleep better.)


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

There are 4 of us in a king size- me,dp dd-3 and dd 3 months.


----------



## mountaincaats (Jul 12, 2004)

*Anglebee* and *Collinsky* may have us beat for how many you can fit in a bed. Those with 3 in king - LUXURY!
FIVE IN A BED HERE







:
We have myself, lil' girl(3), boy(6), boy(9), then dh. Sometimes dh goes to the couch or the kids bunk bed. I love having them in the bed with me and as long as they want to be there, then there they will be. There will come the time soon enough when they may longer want me to snuggle with them. I eat it all up now for as long as I can.








It's a good feeling having all my babies together.
We are family!
~Shannon


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

For now we just have a queen size w/ the 3 of us. But we're talking about tacking on another queen size since it would fit perfectly against our wall and no one would roll of the sides. I don't think we would do this but ds likes to toss and turn and lay sideways in the bed and when he does this there's barely enough room for dh and I, there def. wouldn't be enough room for the new one coming in Jan.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow. So far I can say we seem the most cramped at three in a full size. I didn't know queen sizes were so popular. We just got a crib to sidecar with the full. Hope it helps!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

King for just me and my 2 and a half year old.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

Me + 2 yr old DD sleep in a queen. I should say, DD sleeps like a queen, I get about 4 leftover inches. There is an empty twin in our room too (sometimes the cat sleeps there, though.) I tell DD every night, "I'm not moving you away from me, I'm moving you so I can fit my whole body on the bed. You can cuddle up, I just want to have my whole mommy self on the bed." Does it work? No.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

Me, DH, & DD (almost two) share a queen + toddler bed/crib attached. Up until about a week ago, it was the three of us in a queen and it was getting a bit cramped.


----------



## alexaskj (Jun 4, 2008)

we're 3 in a full size here too! we had dd's crib sidecarred and it was great, but we're transitioning her to a toddler bed, so we start the night with just dh and i, and then end with all three of us in the full again!

do any of you use floor beds? I'm thinking about maybe doing that......our house is old and small....we can't fit anything bigger than a full up the stairs (boxsprings) but we have a ton of room in our room.....we could fit a way bigger mattress.......i just don't know if dh would sleep on the floor!


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Right now, it's 3 in a queen. DH, 2 1/2 year old DD, and me. We have a full? size futon next to the queen mattress, but DD likes to put all her babies on it, and I haven't had the energy to move them. When DC #2 arrives, he and I will sleep on the futon, and DD and DH will sleep on the queen mattress/boxsprings. (that's the *plan* anyway)


----------



## star*mora (Sep 3, 2007)

king and a side-carred crib for dh, me and our 16mth old ds


----------



## atom'smama (Mar 26, 2006)

queen here. 2.5 year old, DP me and two small terriers


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Me and the 6 month old in a full.

Sometimes my three year old joins us. That's when it gets interesting, because she doesn't stay still for very long when she's sleeping, and I generally wake up with a foot in my ear, or something strange like that.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

We have a king size futon on a very low base. We basically just cut the legs off our bed! We also have a double futon which we just unroll next to the futon each evening. We sleep in the king with the baby and the other 3 ages 4, 6 and 8 wander in throughout the night and play musical futons!


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

we started with me, dh, and ds1 on a queen-size futon, and it was decently comfy. when i got pregnant with ds2, though, we bought a king-size mattress to replace the futon. ds1 is starting to transition to sleeping in his own room, so some nights he's on his own and some nights he sleeps with me and ds2. and dh works the night shift so he's often not in bed when the rest of us are. so only occasionally are all four of us sleeping in the bed at the same time, but when we are, i'm *so* glad we have a king!

christina


----------



## LegalScrapper (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm laughing trying to picture some of these arrangements in my tiny bedroom! We have a queen and have re-arranged our room a thousand ways to get the porta-crib next to the bed in anticipation of this new one.

My DD prefers to sleep in her own queen bed with a zillion stuffed animals - at least for the first half of the night. She usually, along with the dog, find their way into our bed halfway through.

The new baby will likely sleep in a portable crib up next to our bed and in our bed.


----------



## azariahsmom (Aug 12, 2008)

My hubbie and I, plus our dog and our baby in a queen.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Queen, for me DH and 6 monther, and some nights a 2 1/2 yr old. We need a king.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

2 in a twin daybed with bars. Once on vacation we slept in a double bed and I discovered that it's kind of neat to ROLL OVER!!! at night. So far so good but since I'm thinking about moving the mattress to the floor for my wiggleworm & storing the frame, I'm considering just selling the mattress and buying a full size one. My room can't hold anything bigger.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Right now we are king and sidecarred daybed - 3 people. Our fourth is on his way and will be in the king/or co-sleeper sidecarred on other side.


----------



## GMum (Apr 25, 2008)

Me, DH and DD (8 months) in a queen, and two coonhounds on big doggie beds on the floor....generates some room heat.







DD likes to sleep with her arms and legs out so DH and I usually wake up squished to the edge of the matress but she has lots of room







. I would LOVE to get a King!


----------



## Navy_Mommy (Sep 29, 2006)

We are 3 (dd is almost 16 months) and we are in our Full bed. It's starting to get a little full, but we won't be able to afford a bigger bed for a while, we have been talking about laying our guest bedroom full mattress on the floor with our bed. Who knows if we will do that. DH talks about how cramped we are, but then when I talk about it when we are in bed and he is curled up with her, he always says: "but she is so little...she's my baby girl..." She's never leaving according to him..hahaha I know when I get pregnant again, that we are going to need more room. I grow big babies and look like I'm carrying 2 when it's just 1.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

A KING! Totally worth every penny. Queens are only about 12inches bigger than a full, but a king bed is a whole new thing.

We were 3 in a full (half the night, DS1 started in his own bed) until I was about 7 months pregnant.

DS2 begins the night in a bassinet around 8pm, DH and I get in the bed around midnight, little guy joins us when he wakes up to eat around 6am, big guy joins us whenever he wakes up to go to the bathroom (ususally between 5am and 6:30a), then we all sleep together till somebody's gotta get ready. Now that DS's school is back in, he and DH get up at 7:30 for breakfast and leave me and little guy in bed to stretch out.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

When we had dh, myself, and 2 kiddos in bed with us we had a queen and a twin pushed together. Now its just me, dh and our 2 yr old we have a king size bed/


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We've got 3 people in a queen, and there is not.enough.room.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

My husband and my baby and I all sleep together in a full-sized. Yes, smaller than a Queen. It's pretty cramped, especially since DH has a thing about not being touched at night.

We do manage to fit, even though DH is a pretty big guy. Still, I wish we had a bigger bed. DD likes to elevate her legs by putting them up on me or him and all night long I hear "she's touching me. She's touching me again. Can you keep her from touching me?...yadda yadda yadda."


----------



## ~~Mama2B~~ (Mar 9, 2006)

We have a queen and a toddler bed sidecarred. It's me, DH and DD. I'm pregnant with #2 and we plan to swap the toddler bed out for a twin at that point. Ziva and the cat trade off between sleeping between DH and I and sleeping in the toddler bed. DD (17 months) s starting to like to stretch out and is less interested in cuddling with us.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

We have a queen. I co-sleep with the baby and sometimes DS1, but I was nervous about having him in there with a newborn. DP and I have never slept in the same bed together, d/t differences in sleeping styles. I'm starting to wish I had a bigger bed. It is cramped with just the 3 of us! Course it would be easier if Ds1 was not such a restless sleeper, he ends up diagonal or horizonal almost every time!


----------



## CarsonBookworm (Sep 25, 2006)

DH, DD and I (sometimes the cat, sometimes not....depends on her mood....) sleep in a Queen sized bed.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

3 in a king bed- works great!


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

We have a Cal King and a twin bed pushed together (they are at the same exact level, so it looks like one *HUGE* bed!







)

In our bed is myself, DP, 3.5 year old, 2.5 year old, and only sometimes our 1.5 year old (she's a light sleeper and we wake her constantly). We also have 2 large dogs and a cat.

Our room is a very small room (house was built in the late 60's) and probably is no larger than 12 x 13. So, the bed takes up about 2/3 of the room.

Even with our arrangement, it feels crowded, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

queen. it got a bit difficult toward the end of my pregnancy (VERY large belly) with the 5 year old and DH too, so that's when we transitioned him out. it was no problem before the big pregnancy belly though.


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

Right now we sleep in two twin beds pushed together, but when I don't get around to making the bed again after washing the sheets, we'll go back to our full size, which currently lives in our guest room. The full is nice and cozy (we slept there for a good part of the winter) but it's nice to be able to stretch out in the "king". My only problem is that I can feel the seam where the two beds are pushed together (even though it has one of those foam things you can get for the purpose) and it's somewhat uncomfortable to sleep on. So really, DH sleeps on one twin, and DS and I sleep on the other. I miss snuggling up with my husband...


----------



## atrmom (Aug 11, 2006)

We are five in a king and queen pushed together. It takes up the entire room but it's worth it. It used to be DH and DD/DS (3y.o twins) in the king and DS2 and me in a queen in another room, but we missed being together. As my DD says, "now, when you want to be with mommy, you just roll over to be with mommy" (complete with rolling demonstration).







:


----------



## sleepybear1 (Aug 17, 2008)

r in queen, visited family & slept in king - was best night sleep ever!!!! r home 2 small 4 king - good luck!! 6'4" husband sometimes on twin


----------



## klosmom (Nov 19, 2007)

2 in a twin.


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IlluminatedAttic* 
We actually have a queen and a king pushed together, and there are only three of us.







: We started with the king and then added a futon folded in the couch position when ds was about 20 months. He is the most restless sleeper ever. We just moved into a new house and the bedroom is huge and we have room for both beds open together, but somehow I'm still sleeping with feet on my chest and being elbowed in the side.







: Plus ds thinks it is a great space to practice all the new gymnastic feats we're seeing in the Olympics.

ha, this is funny!


----------



## bluegirl91695 (Aug 30, 2008)

We have 2 adults, a 25 month old, and a doggie in a queen size bed. We have 3 cats that come and go through the night.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Queen. DH, myself and DD (4 y/o). Not to mention at least one if not two cats (8 lbs each, one is particularly long and loves to cuddle my feet ALLLLLL night).

We've debated on a king but it'd take up our entire bedroom (DH and I opted to take the smallest room in the house since we technically use it the least).

I can only imagine how this will work if we have another babe. I've already started measuring to see if a co-sleeper will fit next to the bed, though I know the babe will be IN our bed most of the night anyway..


----------

